# Clothing stores - Esquimalt



## ModlrMike (23 Jun 2019)

I'm headed to ESQ next month and I would like to know the hours for base clothing. Additionally, are they still just inside the dockyard gate?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Jun 2019)

Hours= random mornings. If you need more than a handful of things, you need to make an appointment. Those happen in the afternoon.

Location= just inside dockyard gate.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jun 2019)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I'm headed to ESQ next month and I would like to know the hours for base clothing. Additionally, are they still just inside the dockyard gate?



Call 250-363-2000 and make an appointment, as suggested by SKT.


----------



## dimsum (24 Jun 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Call 250-363-2000 and make an appointment, as suggested by SKT.



Ask if they have any Mk 3s in a size 7D.  If yes, call me    :nod:


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jun 2019)

In defence of the clothing stores folks at Esquimalt, I've always found them very helpful.


----------

